
The Future - frisco
https://medium.com/@maxh/the-future-5084e0a8183c
======
johngossman
I was talking to friends about the same idea, that somehow in the past few
years the world was turning into the Sci-Fi (somewhat dystopian) of my youth.
That night on Ars Technica, I saw two headlines: "Pope’s plane hit by a laser
in Mexico City" and "Humans started having sex with Neanderthals over 100,000
years ago" and I realized the world was turning into _BAD_ Sci-Fi.

